# Warm Enough For The Night Bite!



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 13, 2008)

With highs in the 70's the past few days, I hit the golf course pond with hopes of catching a few bass or bream. I was throwing a #2 Mepps Aglia on 4 pound line. A few casts into the night, my rod bent and a little drag was taken. The first fish was a long but skinny two pounder that hit right on the bank. The next hit was from a similarly sized bass but it got off at the bank. I caught another that was around 1 pound. The third fish of the night was caught on my last cast and it was also around a pound. That calm water made we think of throwing topwater, but I might have to wait a little while longer before that. 

I don't know why I look like I'm about to take a bite out of this one. Don't worry, it swam off fine.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 13, 2008)

Dude - nice fishing. Those bass are super skinny, what is up with that. That 1st fish looks like a 3-4lb in length but is so skinny it is only 2lbs. Are they starving in that pond?


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice catches, I would love to go night fishing....too bad its raining ice here.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 13, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Nice catches, I would love to go night fishing....too bad its raining ice here.



Jake - why let that stop you. Wait until you get that Carrot Stick, night thunderstorm fishing


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 13, 2008)

I noticed how skinny they were, too. Last year when it warmed up enough to fish, I caught fat fish. I caught some prespawn bass that were like footballs and even when they were spawned out, most weren't very skinny. There are bream, crappie, bass, and probably catfish in this pond. I have heard that crappie can mess up fishing in ponds but I know they have been in there for at least 5 years (the first time I caught one out of it). I don't know what could make all the bass get so skinny. I might have to throw the little ones in the creek that leads out the pond.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 13, 2008)

nice fish, I cant wait from some 70 degree weather.


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 13, 2008)

I was going to say the same thing. The fish is def. length worthy, but lacks in fatness. Thats weird. I think if those bass had some more meat on them they would be in the 3,4 lb range. Still some nice fish though.


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2008)

nice job man!


----------



## mtnman (Feb 13, 2008)

nice fish dude! I dont care what size they are, at least you are getting some action. i cant even fish right now because of everything being froze again. my one spot isnt frozen but its raging fast and its not fishable even with a 2oz sinker! keep up the great work and keep the pics coming even though you are making me jealous!


----------

